# Lpg, Vifa, Aura midrange reviews



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Starting with the Vifa mg10md09. This is a very nice mid indeed. Exceptionally smooth, wide frequency response... nearly ruler flat from 200hz to 15khz. You almost don't need a tweeter when using this mid. I would characterize the sound as warm and full bodied, although not unbearingly so. There is enough detail here to make the music sound good, but also plenty of body and emotion. It's only fault is that it begins to noticeably strain below 400hz or so when driven hard, and it may not be for those seeking the ultimate in detail.

Next we have the Vifa PL11wh, a close cousin of the mg10md09. This mid sounds much like the Vifa mg10, however it trades off top end extension >7khz or so for more power and linearity in the lower midrange. This driver has no problems playing down to 200hz with ease at high output. The sound is just a bit more "velvety" and a tad bit softer than the mg10. 

Aura Ns3-193. One of my favorite mids. Very smooth and clean sounding. Like the Vifa mg10md it also has an extremely wide bandwidth that you almost don't need a tweeter. It reminds me of the much more expensive Seas Excel line in terms of midrange detail and realism. It also plays quite low for such a tiny driver, although it seems to sound a bit strained when asked to reproduce anything below 200hz. The largest, and only drawback to this driver that I could see was that the efficiency is noticeably low. Don't expect much in the way of dynamics with this driver. Also the cast frame had a noticeable amount of resonance to it. I added a bit of non-hardening modelling clay to the frame to stiffen it up.

Aura nsw2 "whisper". Strangely enough, this mid is actually quite a bit more efficient than it's larger cousin the ns3-193, although it's still not as good as any of the other drivers in this comparison. The sound is similar to the NS3, except that below 500-600hz it begins to strain at high output. It's also not quite as smooth sounding and would require some eq work in the upper midrange. These would be great mids for use in pairs, or as a dash or a-pillar mounted midrange, since their small size, high quality, and modest volume requirement allows alot of flexibility for placement.

Last up are the 2 LPG dome mids. One is a titanium dome and the other a silk dome. Unlike the Usher dome mid the rear chamber on this mid seemed a bit sturdier and larger, and didn't resonate as badly, although some resonance could still be heard running the driver fullrange. Both of these domes were very dynamic, showing noticeably better efficiency than any of the other drivers present. Expect very wide dispersion and bandwidth similar to the Vifa mg10 and Aura ns3-193, although not quite as extended on the top end. The titanium dome was quite good in clarity, without sounding colored or harsh. I would say that it's a bit better than the Vifa mg10md with respect to clarity and a bit worse than the Aura ns3. It also doesn't like being crossed lower than 500hz or so at high volumes. Running fullrange I noticed a bit of resonance as well as strain in the sound. The silk dome version on the other hand tended to sound very much like the Vifa mg10 tonally, being a bit warmer and fuller. Although not as detailed as the Usher, I felt these domes were easier to use "out of the box", due to their smoother, more extended frequency response and larger, more rigid rear chamber loading.


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

Nice review! I myself have 12 pairs of the NSW2s. I bought a bunch to make some computer monitors and run in pairs in a simple vented enclosure, they work wonders. I also like these for rear surround duty in my HT. Versatile little driver given it's diminutive size.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

What kind of power and how were they mounted during the test? 

Justin


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

All drivers tested subjectively at 92dbwm with burst tones in free-air unbaffled and unfiltered. I also played some music using the Alpine F1 test disc just to get an overall feel for each driver.


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Can I get that F1 test disc anywhere? Also, can anyone recommend any other comparable discs, like the Iasca competition CD, I can get to help me adjust my system?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Not sure where you can buy test discs... try e-mailing usher audio they have some great demo discs that they send out to people for free on occasion. Also the chesky ultimate demonstration disc is a good one, or of course Focal.


----------



## cdj (Mar 7, 2005)

*Test Discs*

Here are links to the IASCA, Chesky discs. The Burmeister disc is not a test disc but more of a demonstration disc, but very good.

http://www.iasca.com/store/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi
http://www.chesky.com/core/productlist.cfm?productcategoryid=1&genre_sysid=10016&name=Test Discs
http://www.amusicdirect.com/products/detail.asp?sku=CBURM3&rljs=1


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

npdang said:


> Not sure where you can buy test discs... try e-mailing usher audio they have some great demo discs that they send out to people for free on occasion. Also the chesky ultimate demonstration disc is a good one, or of course Focal.


i have a copy of that disc. it sure made me dislike those Vifa PL's.


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> i have a copy of that disc. it sure made me dislike those Vifa PL's.


haha..why dont you pick up some Seas CA18RNX's then..

id like to read more reviews on it


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

This is a great web site.

I am currently plannning on installing a Morel WR-4 right next to my IDQ8 in the lower doors. My problem is I am running out of room. It would be allot easier to install 2 or 3 smaller speakers (like two inch or three inchers) in each door instead of the single Morel. If anyone can tell me if the Aura's would sound better or as good as the Morels or make a recommendation on different 2, 3, or 4inch speakers. I am crossing the mid from 300 to 400hz.

Also if you have more midrange speakers can you aim them to give you greater despersion?


----------



## sheepdog (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: A variety of midrange comparisons*



npdang said:


> The largest, and only drawback to this driver that I could see was that the efficiency is noticeably low. Don't expect much in the way of dynamics with this driver



if it doesn't have dynamics, how would this mid be with orchestral pieces? (Alot more dynamic transients in that sort of music)


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

did you do any freq response tests on the lpg domes?

kinda curious about that....


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Bump for LPG Response graphs....


----------



## LPGguy (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks cdj links you provided are really useful


----------

